# Can We Please Stop Being So Overdramatic About E-cigarettes?



## Alex (20/8/14)

source http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/hilary-wardle/can-we-please-stop-being-_b_5681671.html

*Can We Please Stop Being So Overdramatic About E-Cigarettes?*

Posted: 18/08/2014 13:27 BST	Updated: 18/08/2014 13:59 BST
Print Article




A huge number of column inches have been devoted to the topic of e cigarettes since they rose to prominence in the last few years. We've had everything from panicky blog posts that insist vaping is the most dangerous thing in the world, to long broadsheet articles insisting that the nicotine delivery devices are good for your mental health.

Far more posts contain very little in the way of information at all, and instead read like a bulletin from the 1950s about the dangers of rock and roll ("it's new, so let's panic and assume it will corrupt our young people and destroy humanity!")

It's all very silly, but how do we sieve through all of this panic and opinion to uncover the true facts? Take the widespread idea that e-cigarettes will encourage teenagers to take up smoking. This was actually disproven in a recent study by ASH which highlighted that e-cigarettes are not a gateway product. In fact, it seems the vast majority of electronic cigarette users are people who previously smoked tobacco and turned to vaping in an attempt to quit....

read more of the full article here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (20/8/14)

in true form, thanks again for a great find @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

